# Uploading to the cloud for your Kindle Fire



## TessM

Has anyone started uploading music, movies or documents to the cloud for access when your Fire gets here.  I am going to start today. I'm so excited.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I've always bought my music from Amazon anyway, so all of my music is in my cloud. Between that and my books, I should be ready to charge it up and go!


----------



## Kindling Around

No, not yet. Mostly because I'd rather start fresh. Don't want stuff preloading on it before I even get it.


----------



## SusanCassidy

Stuff in the Cloud won't be on the Fire.  It is in the cloud.  Also, since the Fire is wi-fi only, stuff you order now will not be on it until you turn on wi-fi, connect to your router, etc.


----------



## TessM

SusanCassidy said:


> Stuff in the Cloud won't be on the Fire. It is in the cloud. Also, since the Fire is wi-fi only, stuff you order now will not be on it until you turn on wi-fi, connect to your router, etc.


I know but I was thinking you could preload your favorite movie or whatever and have it accessible right away


----------



## CollinKelley

I've uploaded about 25 albums into the cloud so I'll have them available once my Kindle Fire arrives. I've started buying most of my music from Amazon anyway an it gets stored fro free in the cloud anyway. I've also got a list of books working that I'll be buying for the Fire the day it arrives.


----------



## intinst

Have started adding my music to that purchased from Amazon, along with a few movies.


----------



## TLM

I have an i-Pod classic and all my purchased music is from the i-tunes store.  I can't use the apple cloud (classic, not i-touch or i-pad).  I wonder if I can save my music to amazon's cloud?  And can I put Amazon songs on an i-pod?  hummm, much to find out.


----------



## Sandpiper

TLM said:


> I have an i-Pod classic and all my purchased music is from the i-tunes store. I can't use the apple cloud (classic, not i-touch or i-pad). I wonder if I can save my music to amazon's cloud? And can I put Amazon songs on an i-pod? hummm, much to find out.


I'm wondering same thing though pretty sure the answer is -- No. Apple's iTunes music and MP3s (Amazon) are two different things technologically? Apple's iCloud and Amazon's cloud are different. AppleCare tech told me that data (music, photos, etc.) isn't stored in the cloud. Cloud is an exchange / serves to authorize access to data.


----------



## CollinKelley

I uploaded a dozen albums to my Amazon cloud that I had downloaded from iTunes with no problem at all.


----------



## corkyb

TLM said:


> I have an i-Pod classic and all my purchased music is from the i-tunes store. I can't use the apple cloud (classic, not i-touch or i-pad). I wonder if I can save my music to amazon's cloud? And can I put Amazon songs on an i-pod? hummm, much to find out.


You can't use the apple cloud with a classic? Is that because there is no internet access? I buy most of my music from Amazon and it's set up to go right into itunes. At least it was before Amazon Cloud. Now it's more difficult to get it to go there automatically. But if you put your amazon music into itunes, you can listen to it on your ithings. I am wondering myself, though, if there is any way I can listen/watch amazon cloud stuff on my ipod/ipad? I don't think I will need a Fire if I can do that. Does anyone know?


----------



## TLM

Sandpiper said:


> I'm wondering same thing though pretty sure the answer is -- No. Apple's iTunes music and MP3s (Amazon) are two different things technologically? Apple's iCloud and Amazon's cloud are different. AppleCare tech told me that data (music, photos, etc.) isn't stored in the cloud. Cloud is an exchange / serves to authorize access to data.


dang it. I knew it couldn't be easy or simple. I have been having issues with the backing up of my apple stuff.


----------



## corkyb

You can put you mp3s from Amazon into itunes with no problem.  It's the cloud exchanges that I am worried about.  I don't think things from the clouds will be interchangeable.  I don't think I can watch Amazon free movies on my ipad.  If I can, I will cancel my fire.


----------



## TessM

TLM said:


> I have an i-Pod classic and all my purchased music is from the i-tunes store. I can't use the apple cloud (classic, not i-touch or i-pad). I wonder if I can save my music to amazon's cloud? And can I put Amazon songs on an i-pod? hummm, much to find out.


I think you can

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200593730


----------



## Finished

You can upload any format compatible music that is stored on your computer to the Amazon Cloud, including your iTunes library. The Cloud player has a function that searches your computer and allows all music found to be uploaded. I uploaded my entire iTunes library of over 4000 tracks (including playlists) to the Amazon Cloud easily. The uploading did take 6 hours, but I did it overnight, so it didn't affect me at all. I have been using the Amazon Cloud as my music library and it is a vast, vast, vast, vast (did I mention vast) improvement over the bug ridden iTunes program. I keep my iTunes library only to load my iPod. If you buy an upgrade to the Cloud service ($20 per year) it will store an unlimited amount of non-Amazon purchased music in addition to your Amazon purchases, which is always unlimited.


----------



## Nefertiti

CollinKelley said:


> I uploaded a dozen albums to my Amazon cloud that I had downloaded from iTunes with no problem at all.


Same here.


----------



## stevene9

Excuse my ignorance, but how do you upload to Amazon's cloud? Is it just sending the song or video as an attachment to an email to your kindle?


----------



## kcrady

stevene9 said:


> how do you upload to Amazon's cloud? Is it just sending the song or video as an attachment to an email to your kindle?


Amazon has provided a method for uploading music to the cloud. Go to the Amazon Cloud Player [I got there by going to Amazon, clicking on "Your Digital Items", and finding a link on the resulting page for the Cloud Player... probably should bookmark it when you get there]. There's a button on the upper left to "Upload your music". You should be prompted to download a tool that will look at everything you currently have in iTunes (and probably elsewhere) and queue it for uploading. You can send it all at once, which will take a long time (someone mentioned 6 hours earlier in the thread) or you can pick and choose what you want to upload.

Not sure about videos, I have one that I'd like to get on the cloud but not sure how yet. Has anyone else experimented with that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just Wondering said:


> If you buy an upgrade to the Cloud service ($20 per year) it will store an unlimited amount of non-Amazon purchased music in addition to your Amazon purchases, which is always unlimited.


A link to this offer as Amazon is saying it is a limited time offer...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amazon's instructions are kind of vague so far on uploading videos.

Here's what they say about uploading files here:


> Amazon Cloud Drive allows customers to upload their digital files: music, photos, *videos*, documents, and more can be stored securely and are available via Web browser on any computer. *Files of any type can be uploaded and stored, then accessed from any location with an Internet connection*.


I haven't found anything yet about how to upload videos or other files, it seems to mostly be aimed at uploading music...still looking.

Okay, here it is:



> Upload Files
> To upload files directly into Cloud Drive, please follow these steps:
> 
> Click on the "Upload Files" button on the top left corner of the page.
> Click on "Your Cloud Drive" to select a destination folder for your files. If you do not select a folder at this time, your files will be uploaded into the "Your Cloud Drive" root folder. You will be able to move or copy your files into a different folder once your upload is complete.
> Next, click on "Select files to upload." Select one or more files from your computer to upload.
> Confirm your selection to begin uploading your files.


Betsy


----------



## yswandy

TessM said:


> Has anyone started uploading music, movies or documents to the cloud for access when your Fire gets here. I am going to start today. I'm so excited.


 Congrats! That's really exciting! just enjoying yourself


----------



## kisala9906

corkyb said:


> You can put you mp3s from Amazon into itunes with no problem. It's the cloud exchanges that I am worried about. I don't think things from the clouds will be interchangeable. I don't think I can watch Amazon free movies on my ipad. If I can, I will cancel my fire.


I am not sure but I don't think you can, I tried to watch them on my Ipad and I can't do it because the free movies you are taking about stream you don't download them (keep them) so you need something that has the "app" or whatever you want to call it like a Roku player for example.


----------



## Shastastan

kisala9906 said:


> I am not sure but I don't think you can, I tried to watch them on my Ipad and I can't do it because the free movies you are taking about stream you don't download them (keep them) so you need something that has the "app" or whatever you want to call it like a Roku player for example.


I have a Roku and it does seem that buffering takes place when you start a movie. Sometimes the movie stops for additional buffering. It seems similar to when a document is sent to a printer. So okay, here's a question. "Does this mean that you cannot download a movie to the Fire to watch in a park or somewhere there's no wifi available?"


----------



## balaspa

I just started using Amazon's cloud player for music.  However, I have no desire for a Fire.  I just like being able to access my music anywhere and I like Amazon in general.


----------



## kisala9906

Shastastan said:


> I have a Roku and it does seem that buffering takes place when you start a movie. Sometimes the movie stops for additional buffering. It seems similar to when a document is sent to a printer. So okay, here's a question. "Does this mean that you cannot download a movie to the Fire to watch in a park or somewhere there's no wifi available?"


You can but as far as I can tell you have to buy the movie not use the free ones and you have to download this http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/player not sure if you will be able to download this to the fire? But no as far as I can tell you can't do that with the movie or show staying free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Shastastan said:


> I have a Roku and it does seem that buffering takes place when you start a movie. Sometimes the movie stops for additional buffering. It seems similar to when a document is sent to a printer. So okay, here's a question. "Does this mean that you cannot download a movie to the Fire to watch in a park or somewhere there's no wifi available?"


If you own the movie, yes, but if you are talking about the streaming videos from Amazon, no. Here is what Amazon says:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_sn_aiv?ie=UTF8&nodeId=3757


> How can I download Amazon Instant Videos to my computer?
> *At this time, Amazon Instant Videos can only be downloaded to a PC running the Unbox Video Player or TiVo DVR.* After you purchase a video, click Download next to the Play button on the video player controls and choose a download location. You can also download videos you own at a later time from Your Video Library.


----------



## Shastastan

Thanks Betsy and Kisala9906.  That makes sense.  When you rent a movie, it has to be viewed within a certain time frame.  I may buy a few movies to watch on our trip in Jan..  I'll be able to watch them on our Fire, but not sure if I can watch them again via download from the cloud to a laptop hooked up to a TV.  Sure wish I were not so techo minus.


----------



## TLM

Thanks, Justwondering and Kcrady! And anyone else who answered me.  Yes!  I can fix my back up problem with the apple stuff!  I don't care if it takes all day (work nights ).  I can't get stuff to back up to DVD or CD's.  I tried a seperate hard drive.  It died.  When I called to get it replaced, they would send a new one but will lose all the stuff on it.  They had the nerve to ask about my back up for it!  Hummm, it is my back up device.  Well, I should have gotten two, one to back up the back up.  Yea, get right on that. NOT.  Esp as I now have a cloud back up.


----------



## Neekeebee

I have MP3s purchased from Amazon before they launched the Cloud.  I've been looking at my Amazon account to try to find those files, hoping to be able to add them to my cloud player directly from Amazon, but am now unable to locate them there.  Seems I now have to upload them from my computer to Amazon's Cloud, and they count toward the 5 gigs or whatever limit that is imposed.  Is this right or am I missing something?

And another question: if you purchase (not rent) an instant video that has to be downloaded to a PC or hard-drive before your access to it expires in a couple of years, can you upload that to Amazon's Cloud and keep access to it after expiration?  Again, I'm talking about purchases, not rentals.

N


----------



## BTackitt

I just started the upload process for music from my desktop.. 28 hours to go.

I have more music on my old laptop, but I gave it to DD, so I need to ask her if I can tie it up for a day or more.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Neekeebee said:


> I have MP3s purchased from Amazon before they launched the Cloud. I've been looking at my Amazon account to try to find those files, hoping to be able to add them to my cloud player directly from Amazon, but am now unable to locate them there. Seems I now have to upload them from my computer to Amazon's Cloud, and they count toward the 5 gigs or whatever limit that is imposed. Is this right or am I missing something?


I'd ask Amazon. I don't buy alot of music but the few things I did buy before the cloud were there when it launched, I think. Can't remember if I got the Doctor Who Soundtrack before or after the cloud. Just checked, I got an album in March and its there, only 4 of the songs for some reason, but they're there.


----------



## DYB

Okay, I have a huuuuge music collection.  When I say huge I mean ginormous, gargantuan.  In fact, it's so big I am unable to use the iTunes Match program because they limit it to only 25,000 music tracks.  Well, I have over 35,000.  (Don't laugh, but I own more than one complete Bach Cantatas cycle and that adds up.  Plus multiple Wagner Ring cycles.  Etc.)  But I digress.  It's a combination of purchases made from Amazon (MP3s), iTunes Store (AAC), and ripped from my CD collection (some in lossy MP3 format, some in Apple Lossless format.)  So, because I can't use iTunes Match and Apple Cloud is kind of expensive for storage I looked at Amazon's Cloud yesterday.  That deal of $20 for 20 GBs of Cloud storage - where the music does not count towards the 20 GBs - seems like an amazing deal, so I signed up and just started uploading music to the Amazon Cloud.  Even though I've been buying from Amazon for a long time I always just downloaded it to my computer and never kept it in the cloud, so everything will have to be uploaded to Amazon Cloud.

Now, there were some questions above about compatibility.  Purchases from Amazon can be played on any iPod and inside of your iTunes folder.  Amazon sells DRM-free MP3s which can be played on pretty much anything.  Purchases from the iTunes store, on the other hand, are proprietary to Apple in their own AAC format.  They can be played in iTunes and on iPods, but not on other software programs and not on other music devices.  But you can create MP3 versions of them if you wish to make them more portable.

About uploading to Amazon Cloud: you can upload any lossy format (MP3, AAC from the iTunes store (though not Apple Lossless, which is also an AAC format, but of much higher quality.  iTunes Store does not sell music in Apple Lossless, so if you bought it from iTunes Store, it's probably eligible.)  Except - make sure the purchase form the iTunes store is not DRMed.  Amazon Cloud won't upload any music that is DRMed.  iTunes store when they started only sold music in low quality DRMed format.  But eventually offered upgrades called iTunes Plus.  Anything you've bought from iTunes Store over the past couple of years will likely be DRM free (though still their own AAC format, but that's ok.)  You can tell the difference by highlighting a track in your iTunes program and clicking on Get Info.  And then you will see something that should read: "Kind: Purchased AAC audio file" and be in 256 kpbs.  If it says "Purchased" it means it's DRM free.  So in short any purchase from Amazon music store, any purchase from iTunes Store that's DRM free, and anything you ripped off your own CDs in the MP3 format (or AAC format, for that matter) can be uploaded to your Amazon Cloud. 

Make sense?


----------

